# Labmax Results



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Recently purchased the steroid testing kit from labmax as i wanted to test the primobolan i am using is primobolan, anyway i tested alpha pharma primobolan and baltic pharma primobolan for comparison as i have been using both labs lately

For anyone interested both passed as primobolan with the alpha looking slightly lighter in test vial b than baltic more similar to the schering primobolan sample used on the labmax site, both looked exactly the same under UV light, both definitely pass as primobolan in the tests, theres still the 24hr test to come but again i expect them to pass.

This doesnt test the strength of the mg/ml and is a compound sample test like wednos.

2nd two pictures are off the site for comparison.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

View attachment 171185
Finish it with 24 hrs result , both passed.. baltic with the B first picture alpha on the right and off the labmax site for the second boldenone B primobolan P.


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice one,,, i remember using these kits,,,,,was testing some negma parabolan which i was pretty sure was a fake as the factory has stopped manufacturing those,,, and then i realized that labmax cant test tren hex,,, i was getting messed up results,,,

Baltic and Ap seems to be the top brands on the market,,, methenolone is one of the most expensive raws

Do you know what the color difference could be meaning? between your test samples


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

nandrodeca1979 said:


> Nice one,,, i remember using these kits,,,,,was testing some negma parabolan which i was pretty sure was a fake as the factory has stopped manufacturing those,,, and then i realized that labmax cant test tren hex,,, i was getting messed up results,,,
> 
> Baltic and Ap seems to be the top brands on the market,,, methenolone is one of the most expensive raws
> 
> Do you know what the color difference could be meaning? between your test samples


I will try to do some more tests when I get a chance and post here

I'm not sure the darker difference could possibly be it's more potent mg/ml, or maybe the carriers in the Baltic , the alpha is more like the pharma sample, the main test is under uv light which showed up a golden yellow which I couldn't take a picture of but they were both the same as the site pictures and video under uv.

It does mention purer colour could mean a stronger sample but that the test is not for testing strength and wasn't reliable enough.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok i decided to test sphinx mast e 200 this morning and again we have a compound pass 

First two pictures are mine and second two off the site


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Ok i decided to test sphinx mast e 200 this morning and again we have a compound pass
> 
> Am going to be needing Mast pretty soon and funny enough I was going with Sphinx aha, so to see this post really has made things a he'll of a lot easier for me!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Am going to be needing Mast pretty soon and funny enough I was going with Sphinx aha, so to see this post really has made things a he'll of a lot easier for me!
> 
> Cheers @Dead Lee always appreciate the posts and advice


No problem buddy its good to know its what its suppose to be.. thats what its all about and what we pay for at the end of the day 

I have no idea where the original primo picture thumbnails have gone though.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Lookin said:


> Thanks for posting this mate. Really useful for a lot of us on here.
> 
> I was recommended the labmax test kit on here yesterday by Wallace86. Going to pick one up for my next use. How do you find it works for you? And can it pick up if there are two steroids mixed in together ?


I think its a good tool.. if you get the full kit it comes with a sheet with the colors they should be, theres variations in them all but using the site as well gives you a good idea what you have is what its suppose to be anyway.

If its a mixture you will have a different color reading or a totally different color if the sample is something else as vial A & B are used to test all of the oils, you need the UV light as well as this is important for all three tests.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Can anyone else see the pictures in the original first 2 posts.. i cant see them ?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Can anyone else see the pictures in the original first 2 posts.. i cant see them ?


None there


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> None there


Thought so i have tried re doing/editing them and they won't come back for some reason.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Lookin said:


> Try hosting on an image hosting website and posting the links maybe mate.


Not got time now, they were working when i uploaded them.

Seems like they have been blocked or something.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to post this up.

Really, we should all be testing everything and posting it up, putting an end to these ****ty UGL's ripping us off.

:thumb: :beer:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Can anyone else see the pictures in the original first 2 posts.. i cant see them ?


Yes I can great to know I have A lot of there gear for my next cycle. Has the equipoise been tested?


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Lookin said:


> Agreed :thumb:


No point using a kit to test eq imo.

Use it for expensive exotics commonly fakes, primo, mast etc


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> Yes I can great to know I have A lot of there gear for my next cycle. Has the equipoise been tested?


I havent mate i just been testing what im using

So can you see the primo pictures?


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

@Deadlee Can't see the primo pics at the top mate but I'm on tapatalk, looking forward to starting Sphinx mast e after these results.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)

Alpha and Baltic really are streets ahead for me when it comes to oils. Shame that the orals I've tried from both have been very poor.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Jutt said:


> @Deadlee Can't see the primo pics at the top mate but I'm on tapatalk, looking forward to starting Sphinx mast e after these results.


Seems like a lot of the older photos held in manage attachments have been deleted not sure, i can see them there but i can't reload them back up.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Alpha and Baltic really are streets ahead for me when it comes to oils. Shame that the orals I've tried from both have been very poor.


Be careful with Baltic.

Alpha passed all the Wedinos tests.

Baltic did not. So its already proven that it's not always what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

gaz_0001 said:


> Be careful with Baltic.
> 
> Alpha passed all the Wedinos tests.
> 
> Baltic did not. So its already proven that it's not always what it's supposed to be.


Are you referring to baltics Sustanon that showed up as test e? If so @Pscarb has resolved that issue with getting the sust tested which came back spot on.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gaz_0001 said:


> Be careful with Baltic.
> 
> Alpha passed all the Wedinos tests.
> 
> Baltic did not. So its already proven that it's not always what it's supposed to be.


You need to keep upto date, the Wedinos test was more than 18months ago, I recently test two of there products and they came out very good, with the issues AP are having bringing products into the UK I would be careful of that not Baltic


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Because of supply and demand then you have the possible issue with fakes


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Because of supply and demand then you have the possible issue with fakes


Never seen an Ap fake yet.

If you know the right people they seem to be getting Ap just fine or before everyone else at least.

18 months or not Paul, Baltic did have an issue where as the only Ugl that didn't was Ap.

I haven't had a problem with Baltic oils and I've used an eclectic mix. Parabolin is top notch.

The only gripe I have with them both is the orals are relatively poor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

theroid said:


> Me neither. All this talk about AP fakes, can anyone post a single pic?


Google it and you'll see a few.

It's just lab propaganda.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

theroid said:


> Are you saying that competitors made the (poorly manufactured) fakes to push their own stuff?


No I'm saying resellers and lab pushers say anything they have too in order to discredit other labs. This board used to be rife with it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow I said possible guys Jesus, I have used AP Para and liked it a lot I am using their Androxine now, it was a comment that's all nothing more nothing less


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have never seen any, I just thought to many were being a tad defensive on a comment, truth is that AP are having issues or had issues getting product into the UK this does not mean no one can get it thiugh


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

theroid said:


> I know, we cool boss...was just asking because I keep on hearing about AP fakes (not from you, in general) but haven't ever spotted one in my life


There's a fair bit of AP going about my way I have my doubts about as it doesn't come in any kind of box or anything just a plastic strip was gonna buy it and was kinda awkward when I realised it wasn't even packaged properly and had to chat some **** and bail


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Truth is people talk a lot of crap about AP fakes and AP having trouble distributing their gear.

Fact is, no one has seen a fake and everyone still have AP gear


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Does this look real alot of it going about my neck of the woods?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

Ulsterman said:


> View attachment 168930
> 
> 
> Does this look real alot of it going about my neck of the woods?


Looks idendentical to my Ap Deca mate.


----------



## theroid (Dec 2, 2014)

Ulsterman said:


> There's a fair bit of AP going about my way I have my doubts about as it doesn't come in any kind of box or anything just a plastic strip was gonna buy it and was kinda awkward when I realised it wasn't even packaged properly and had to chat some **** and bail


Why no boxes? I always get mine boxed, sealed.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ulsterman said:


> View attachment 168930
> 
> 
> Does this look real alot of it going about my neck of the woods?


Can't see any detail in the picture mate.

Have a browse though the other threads. Compare yours against the others.

And how has this thread turned into another Real or Fake thread.??


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Just quickly tested the new test plex 300 from magnum, no idea what results where looking for as its a new blend of esters but showed a positive sign for an AAS blend and a close resemblance to sustanon off the labmax site.

The florescence was a luminous green which hasnt showed well in the picture at all.

Third picture off the site for sustanon.

I am happy to use :thumb:


----------



## AJDBodybuilder (Mar 23, 2015)

I had bunk AP testrapid last year... checked out good on their site but was 100% bunk. Its extremely easy for me to tell due to the fact I have no LH secretion and im on prescription test. all I need do is let myself crash, one shot of prop and im back to normal within 48 hours. I tested AP testrapid this way for a good few weeks and got nothing. Ive not purchased it since, which has gutted me, I rated them highly in the past.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

AJDBodybuilder said:


> I had bunk AP testrapid last year... checked out good on their site but was 100% bunk. Its extremely easy for me to tell due to the fact I have no LH secretion and im on prescription test. all I need do is let myself crash, one shot of prop and im back to normal within 48 hours. I tested AP testrapid this way for a good few weeks and got nothing. Ive not purchased it since, which has gutted me, I rated them highly in the past.


I have always found AP spot on, i rate alpha products if i ever use more of there test prop i will test it , the prop test is a pretty straight forward test olive green vial a and yellow vial b.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

London and its surrounds have been flooded with AP fakes for the last few years, which is why I've not touched it.

Ive always used EUL or Baltic.

However, lately I've been able to get genuine AP and its a great product.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Just tested polish omandren 250mg , results are a pass , was skeptical about these but a definite compound pass, darker brown vial a lighter brown vial b and light green/yellow under UV.

Labmax site sustanon pic 4


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Alpha and Baltic really are streets ahead for me when it comes to oils. Shame that the orals I've tried from both have been very poor.


Starting to feel the same way. So far what ive tried of Sphinx has been bang on.

Think im gonna switch to AP/Baltic for oils and orals elsewhere!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Retested the alpha primo this morning, opened new batch to find no instructions and different trays in last two boxes so was worthy of a retest 

Anyway box checked out on website and sample passed.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Added the color chart to help out.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Tested some Bulgarian clen for a mate, i broke the tablet and added a little powder and unless i have done something wrong we have a certain fail.

The picture is off the net but thats the box and what they looked like exactly.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I have used Shinx and was impressed with it, Have lab maxed the Shogun Pharma stuff I'm using now, and all 3 products passed. Plus they're a newish UK lab so my thinking is they're probably a little overdosed.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Dead lee said:


> Tested some Bulgarian clen for a mate, i broke the tablet and added a little powder and unless i have done something wrong we have a certain fail.
> 
> The picture is off the net but thats the box and what they looked like exactly.


That's bloody interesting.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

OK back to the testing , this time Iranian aburaihan test E (batch 043) , there are many fakes around so thought these would fail but they have passed.

With test e the sample looks very similar to others (orange vial B) and continues with orange under florescence but when you add extra drops into vial B it brings a blue under florescence out with the stronger concentration pic 2.

So all in all i give this batch (043) a pass but still a risky buy IMO.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

@Dead lee

Real nice to have someone doing these regularly. Benefits the whole forum (AAS aspect). Cheers mate.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Jalex said:


> @Dead lee
> 
> Real nice to have someone doing these regularly. Benefits the whole forum (AAS aspect). Cheers mate.


Thanks mate , i was asked to test these by a close friend which i didnt mind doing and got to keep the full box for my trouble 

Will be testing a few others as well.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

On my last baltic para amp for this cycle, these are top quality and tren hex without a doubt in my mind... i thought i would test to see what happens as theres no tren hex test to go off on labmax and we then have something for any future tren hex test to compare.

Vial A & B have a very olive looking brown tint with vial B lighter than A , now under florescence vial B is not blue how it looks on camera but bright luminous green!! Very powerful looking florescence green that i would not forget.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Next is sphinx primobolan freshly opened this morning.. the primo colors vial A & B are there and the vial B florescence shows yellow orange which is more difficult to see pic 1-3 with primo but in the dark shows good florescence.

Sphinx primo passes as primobloan on the compound test :thumb:


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

steeley said:


> London and its surrounds have been flooded with AP fakes for the last few years, which is why I've not touched it.
> 
> Ive always used EUL or Baltic.
> 
> However, lately I've been able to get genuine AP and its a great product.


Why is it that there isn't a single photo or detail about fakes from a single member on a site that is all about sharing info and sussing out fakes. ..not buying it..too much effortband cost to cppy alpha perfectly or at least passable


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Next is sphinx primobolan freshly opened this morning.. the primo colors vial A & B are there and the vial B florescence shows yellow orange which is more difficult to see pic 1-3 with primo but in the dark shows good florescence.
> 
> Sphinx primo passes as primobloan on the compound test :thumb:


Sphinx are top notch if they actually have primo in their primo, think this is the only "non posh" UGL I have seen with real primo.

Thanks for these tests dude.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Good work Lee. Keep it up!

Point in the Bulgarian clen, I have some nolva in that exact same style box and have used it in the past. Now i'm questioning their legitimacy..


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Sphinx are top notch if they actually have primo in their primo, think this is the only "non posh" UGL I have seen with real primo.
> 
> Thanks for these tests dude.


I've not read a bad word on sphinx

...of all the more expensive compounds they pass primo then cheaper ones like deca are sure to be on point. ...nice work too @Dead lee awesome stuff


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dan TT said:


> Good work Lee. Keep it up!
> 
> Point in the Bulgarian clen, I have some nolva in that exact same style box and have used it in the past. Now i'm questioning their legitimacy..


Hard to say with nolva, i tested the bulgarian as he wasnt feeling much turns out they are bunk.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

testosquirrel said:


> I've not read a bad word on sphinx
> 
> ...of all the more expensive compounds they pass primo then cheaper ones like deca are sure to be on point. ...nice work too @Dead lee awesome stuff


Sphinx looking to bring out tren hex soon, will try to get hold of some to test.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Johnboracay said:


> Whoo-hooo! :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 172602


and it begins... :lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Jalex said:


> and it begins... :lol:


JohnBalticay strikes again.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Johnboracay said:


> Whoo-hooo! :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 172602


Wow few boxes of Baltic... Nothing to do with the thread is it.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

testosquirrel said:


> Why is it that there isn't a single photo or detail about fakes from a single member on a site that is all about sharing info and sussing out fakes. ..not buying it..too much effortband cost to cppy alpha perfectly or at least passable


So your point is what?

That theres no ap fakes or that its a pity that nobody has posted pics of them?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

steeley said:


> So your point is what?
> 
> That theres no ap fakes or that its a pity that nobody has posted pics of them?


Yeah exactly. ...this forum is awesome... if we all kept up to date and made thw effort to post all details and pics of fakes...there would b a lot less of us injecting unknown crap onto us and would be able to make a more informed desicions...a lot of ppl say they have come across fakes but where is the proof? Plenty of other labs and brands fakes are bought then posted on here but never alpha...alpha packaging looks pretty hard tp copy and would be costly as they have lots of features like raised writing. ..the popping rip open lids..hologram. ..authentication codes as well as all products having different designs....making accurate fakes would cost a fortune and because of the extra cost we pay for the alpha we will be looking harder for signs that we aren't throwing our money away. ...have uvseen proof of the supposed fake alpha?


----------



## roidzilla (Apr 14, 2015)

could you test some orals from noble dead lee?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

roidzilla said:


> could you test some orals from noble dead lee?


Only willing to test labs i have access to and could use mate, i dont see the point in testing it else.


----------



## roidzilla (Apr 14, 2015)

just would be nice to know if there are other good labs out there for orals at the moment other then the you know what lab that can't be mentioned here anymore.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Do these tests pick up multiple compounds? Eg if TMT has all 3?


----------



## james1976 (Sep 18, 2014)

I've just got some Iran test e batch 43 and looking at them and the web I was convinced they were fake. So I'm glad you've done this test many thanks.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

BrahmaBull said:


> Do these tests pick up multiple compounds? Eg if TMT has all 3?


No it doesnt test multiple compounds , you have a single test for each one if theres something else in there it will give a different result.

Its a basic test really but handy, the testing of a ttm would give a certain color and florescence etc but which one do you trust to test to get the first sample to work off for more tests as there isnt one to go off and a lot have varying doses.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

james1976 said:


> I've just got some Iran test e batch 43 and looking at them and the web I was convinced they were fake. So I'm glad you've done this test many thanks.


That batch is g2g imo.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Some var testes would be interesting ? Sphinx var ?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

denbec said:


> Mate just out of interest I'm might be wrong , I ve used afew if these Labmax tests and if you just use your ultra violet touch on test e without using the testing samples, if your( test e )is genuine and contains (test e ) it will show the same blue. No need to waste the usage of a testing kit . I think I just pointed the touch onto the un opened amp of test e and you can see the blue active ingredients. Didn't work for test cyp which I think should be a yellow colour, I might be talking b-llocks , but try it mate


Il try it to see but it is a 3 point test which is vial a/b and the florescence test, wouldn't be a true test which is what I'm trying to achieve.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Some var testes would be interesting ? Sphinx var ?


LOL @ testes


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Russian_88 said:


> Some var testes would be interesting ? Sphinx var ?


The var test is for a 10mg tab, you need around 1mg so would need to split a 50mg tab into 50 pieces which is impossible.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> LOL @ testes


I'm going to blame this on autocorrect, was it autocorrect or just me, well who knows even I don't know that


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> The var test is for a 10mg tab, you need around 1mg so would need to split a 50mg tab into 50 pieces which is impossible.


That's a shame, sorry don't know how it works when it comes to testing, only way I test it is by sticking it in or munching it and seen what happends lol human lab rat.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking to test a pharma Bayer primobolan or rimobolan for comparisons if anyone would like to donate as I don't have access to one.

Also possibly willing to test a few pharma amps if anyone would like to donate if I think they are interesting testing.

Very interested in testing the new rimobolan though.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Got my hands on the new turkish rimobolan to test, really looks the part and its a definite pass :thumb:

So a few things i have noticed between the primo tests so far are baltic and sphinx look like the rimobolan pretty much exactly during the first minute test and when it starts to darken in color , also the florescence tests, alpha pharma is the same 1st minute with the lighter tone but doesn't darken like rimobolan and others after the 1st minute (pic 4) and stays light even with extra drops up to 5 its stays lighter and darkens later on.

This could possibly be that it has a different carrier oil as all alpha is very thin oil or dare i say underdosed which is a possibility 'but' should have darkened with extra drops and it didn't so i would guess at the carrier, the florescence is good on the alpha and its definite primo so i will retest an alpha on Saturday if i get the chance for a another look.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Can you do a labmax test on Sphinx Tren E? @Dead lee


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Nara said:


> Can you do a labmax test on Sphinx Tren E? @Dead lee


Unless you consider it to have no active ingredient or be something other than tren i would think its not worth testing mate.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Unless you consider it to have no active ingredient or be something other than tren i would think its not worth testing mate.


Fair enough, just thought you were testing a bunch of stuff from certain labs to see if they contain what they say. Either way we both know Sphinx is legit


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Nara said:


> Fair enough, just thought you were testing a bunch of stuff from certain labs to see if they contain what they say. Either way we both know Sphinx is legit


I am just testing what i am using really , i do have a few bits lying around but its pointless opening them if i am not ready to use them.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok got a few to upload when i get time as i havent been able to post pictures since the new site change over, this one cambridge 10mg var i finished about 3 weeks back

Pass


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Two different bayer primo's , very shocked when both passed but they did, to note one amp was bigger than the other.

Pass


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Cido's , this is an old batch i was keeping for trt but gone out of date lol, using as we speak, the florescence pic is 5 drops and gives a better result although the 1 drop passed i forgot to take a photo before adding 5 drops.

Pass

1 drop










5 drops


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Did you get this kit sent from USA ;-)


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> Did you get this kit sent from USA ;-)


No if you live in uk it comes from there holland branch.

Its an American or Canadian firm though.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

> No if you live in uk it comes from there holland branch.
> 
> Its an American or Canadian firm though.


Ok bud so i just use the website and pay in $$ not ££ and the it comes straight over from Holland. Cheers DL i might treat my self to a kit as got a lot of product i would like to test out.

Traps


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Any helpful hints when using the kit you can think of would be appreciated or is it so simple to use. I know Chemist lol


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Will it test raw powder also cheers


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> Ok bud so i just use the website and pay in $$ not ££ and the it comes straight over from Holland. Cheers DL i might treat my self to a kit as got a lot of product i would like to test out.
> 
> Traps
> 
> I used paypal, done it for me.





> Any helpful hints when using the kit you can think of would be appreciated or is it so simple to use. I know Chemist lol


you only put 1 drop in the vials, the var is a 1mg test only, the kit has the touch which you need and colour chart which is handy to save using the site all the time.



> Will it test raw powder also cheers


it will on some, use the site videos and sheet as a guide,


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

> you only put 1 drop in the vials, the var is a 1mg test only, the kit has the touch which you need and colour chart which is handy to save using the site all the time.
> 
> it will on some, use the site videos and sheet as a guide,


Much appreciated DL


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Galenika Test Enanthate, only 2 drops for the first shot here compared to 5 drops on the cido's picture,5 drops were added for the florescence picture though.

Pass for test e but i feel this is under dosed and fake.

1 drop










5 drops


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> @Dead lee do you think if I Sent you a shree Venketash primo amp could you test it for real primo? Don't want to end up trying test...


Yes ok I would be interested in testing that.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

trapman said:


> Did you get this kit sent from USA ;-)


I ordered on labmax site but it came 3 days later sent from their branch in Europe, so it was pretty fast not duty tax not VAT, good deal. They have prices in $, Euro and £


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> Would be next week before I get it but i PM you when I do  thank you


Ok, are shree they pharma ?

Rimobolan have been the strongest by florescence so far.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> They are supposed to be generic Pharma, like Alpha supposedly but really I'd imagine for the UGM. I'd describe it as a posh UGL...


Should be interesting let me know.. Dont buy to many now lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Shree primobolan result, extremely thin oil like water not the best florescence iv seen on a primobolan i give it a pass :thumb:

@MissMartinez


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> thanks a mill  Is it definitely primo then? Couldn't be anything else even if it wasn't the correct mg per ml?


no its trenbolone !!!!! The good man has just said it's a pass


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

what a waste of good juice  especially primo ?

just go here instead.......??

http://www.shreevenkatesh.com/AuthenticationCheck


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> thanks a mill  Is it definitely primo then? Couldn't be anything else even if it wasn't the correct mg per ml?


Yes its primobolan, its passed the 3 tests vial A, B & the florescence i expect it is correct, as for the florescence its possible that because its so thin that its doesnt show as well as a thicker based sample which is stickier to the vial an hence showing more spread out glow, alpha was similar to shree but not as thin.



> what a waste of good juice  especially primo ?
> 
> just go here instead.......??
> 
> http://www.shreevenkatesh.com/AuthenticationCheck


wasnt wasted buddy you only need a drop in each vial


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Good thread this! Thanks mate very useful


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

It also passed the verification process by the way, just done it.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> Good thread this! Thanks mate very useful


More to come mate.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

JohhnyC said:


> Good thread this! Thanks mate very useful





Dead lee said:


> More to come mate.


Yesh x2

Dont comment here much but always look. Cheers for these DL


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Polish Jelfa Omandren V Czech Republic Pharma Swiss Omandren,

Tested both side by side, IMO the pharma swiss is a fail and doesn't seem to show anything at all, i have test 3 amps just because i doubted my own judgment as i found it hard to believe it could be fake as it looks great, i haven't self tested any so beware just because its pharma swiss it may not be G2G.










Polish florescence yellow green as it should










pharma swiss florescence , well there isnt any










Labmax site , vial A & B










Uploaded the video as the labmax picture is pretty poor , 01:12 shows the florescence.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

I do see some yellow glow in the swiss vial but looks different like there is something


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

> Good thread this! Thanks mate very useful


Couldn't agree more. One of the best threads on here


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> I do see some yellow glow in the swiss vial but looks different like there is something


Its not right on florescence, vial a & b not right either, normally the samples all turn black when left for 24 hrs they stayed the same as the first picture for days.

There bunk imo, no active ingredient i have returned what i had so wont be using them to find out.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Started a 6 week cruise and using the thai cypinonax amps, tested this morning and it gets a pass :thumb




























Vilot in vial A which was hard to pick up on but it was vilot.










Posted the video on labmax


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

how much do you take on the cruise, are you on TRT anyway ?

I would be worried to be shut down for a long time. I like to take time off after cycle to recover


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> how much do you take on the cruise, are you on TRT anyway ?
> 
> I would be worried to be shut down for a long time. I like to take time off after cycle to recover


I will be using 200mg PW mate, im 40 years old i wont be trying to recover now, i will try at some point in the future but cant see it happening , for the younger man i recommend cycles all the way, thats what i did and i have my children already.

Even shorter time off than on are better then staying on for years IMO, not for gains but for fertility reasons thats the route i took.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Alliance test e, looking for a test e to run in January, been mentioned of under a ml in some amps, this one was a tiny bit under, i lost 1-2 drops which shot out trying to move the gear up and down, maybe a ml maybe not but def not over a ml, its a pass and well dosed product in line with the cido i tested in the last page.

So now i have been doing a few i am getting better at deciphering the results, with test e you can tell a difference between a better dosed product by adding more drops, you can tell this by the amount of blue residue under florescence and i will add sample pictures with galenika i tested in the next post










1 drop










1 drop










5 drops










5 drops


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Samples of test e all 5 drops, unfortunately they are not all in the same situation some in light and darkness but you get the idea, if you want to check the previous page you will see some of the one drop results which are also part of the end result check.

Cidoteston good pass










Galenika contains test e but possibly under dosed IMO










Alliance Healthcare good pass


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

This is a superb thread. Many thanks for time you're spending on it.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

I have some alliance sustanon that I'd happily donate to be tested before i start using it?


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

thanks very much for this thread mate :thumb


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Oldnewb said:


> I have some alliance sustanon that I'd happily donate to be tested before i start using it?


 Alliance sust is gtg bud. Ive lacked on some serious mass with it on a first course. Pics on some threads recently. Nothing to compare it to as im a newbie but certainly moved up in strenth and muscle mass


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

So are we gonna see a new steroid test lab pop up?

Deadleedinos.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Oldnewb said:


> I have some alliance sustanon that I'd happily donate to be tested before i start using it?


 why do not spend a little to get your labmax test instead I bought my kit long time ago and it saves me a lot of money on bunk gear.

I still see people do stupid things, pin unknown gear and wait a few week to do bloods, testing all on your own body is really stupid


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

here is labmax of pharmacom test 300, it really glows, nice very potent you can see from the fluorescence, I am sure it is indeed 300 mg/ml, not all the gear glows so nicely

also nice all colors no other s**t onside, very clean gear


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Oldnewb said:


> This is a superb thread. Many thanks for time you're spending on it.





Smitch said:


> So are we gonna see a new steroid test lab pop up?
> 
> Deadleedinos.


 Its more a collection of what i used myself over this year and planing ahead, i have tested a few products for people also if it interests me.

i am limited on the vials i have left at the moment @Oldnewb, i like to keep spares just in case something takes my fancy, i may take you up on it but @Mosslanemauler will be posting some bloods soon on the sustanon he said.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Started a 6 week cruise and using the thai cypinonax amps, tested this morning and it gets a pass :thumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Always fancied trying it but the 2ml per shot put me off when I was using multiple things....but on a cruise it's nothing. ..good to see them pass.might b worth a cruise on them


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Always fancied trying it but the 2ml per shot put me off when I was using multiple things....but on a cruise it's nothing. ..good to see them pass.might b worth a cruise on them


 thinking the same thing mate


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

testosquirrel said:


> Always fancied trying it but the 2ml per shot put me off when I was using multiple things....but on a cruise it's nothing. ..good to see them pass.might b worth a cruise on them


 Yeah thats the reason im looking at the alliance test e, i want to use but 6ml for 600mg is to much when i can use 3 ml alliance, there good im holding about 3 weeks in, i will use them for a mini cut at 400mg come January.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Polish Jelfa Omandren V Czech Republic Pharma Swiss Omandren,
> 
> Tested both side by side, IMO the pharma swiss is a fail and doesn't seem to show anything at all, i have test 3 amps just because i doubted my own judgment as i found it hard to believe it could be fake as it looks great, i haven't self tested any so beware just because its pharma swiss it may not be G2G.
> 
> ...


 have you got the dates/batch no's of your polish amps mate...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

mal said:


> have you got the dates/batch no's of your polish amps mate...


 At home mate, can get it tonight, iv tested about 3 different batches of these.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> At home mate, can get it tonight, iv tested about 3 different batches of these.


 cool im picking some up tomorrow hopefully...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

mal said:


> cool im picking some up tomorrow hopefully...


 latest was batch - 540231


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

white said:


> here is labmax of pharmacom test 300, it really glows, nice very potent you can see from the fluorescence, I am sure it is indeed 300 mg/ml, not all the gear glows so nicely
> 
> also nice all colors no other s**t onside, very clean gear
> 
> ...


 Mr white u tested Ur galenika batch 09455 and it passed if u look into that batch was claimed to be fake by serbian government


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

bruins said:


> Mr white u tested Ur galenika batch 09455 and it passed if u look into that batch was claimed to be fake by serbian government


 well, then explain how it is possible that I made good gains on that fake test. most likely the same number used by scammers, this could be the only explanation.


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

white said:


> well, then explain how it is possible that I made good gains on that fake test. most likely the same number used by scammers, this could be the only


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

Ur probably right try and Google it u will see what comes up I think it was a meso sight


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

I heard about the fake galenika, I saw it somewhere a few months ago. but the vials I had were legit, confirmed by blood test later.

the labmax pass was very clear, no way that it was corn oil.

I have tested over long period of time a lot of gear so I am pretty confident with experience with labmax, when it is clean pass and bunk


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

The 09455 batch is the one in this thread and the one i used for the test e comparison previous page, IMO it contains test e but is underdosed.


----------



## woolymaggot (Mar 5, 2011)

Out of the game a long time and things have changed. It used to be so easy obtaining pharma but lost most of my sources and other factors have made this almost impossible for me. I acquired some Genesis deca but most of the reviews I've read haven't been great to say the least. After reading some of the threads here I stumbled across this thread and ordered some tests. The results below appear to indicate that it does contain nandrolone dec. However I found it difficult to differentiate between a few compounds so if anyone has a different take on the photos, pleasefeel free to do so. It's important that I avoid test and tren. How much is in it is a different matter though and I'll have to wait a few weeks to tell.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

woolymaggot said:


> Out of the game a long time and things have changed. It used to be so easy obtaining pharma but lost most of my sources and other factors have made this almost impossible for me. I acquired some Genesis deca but most of the reviews I've read haven't been great to say the least. After reading some of the threads here I stumbled across this thread and ordered some tests. The results below appear to indicate that it does contain nandrolone dec. However I found it difficult to differentiate between a few compounds so if anyone has a different take on the photos, pleasefeel free to do so. It's important that I avoid test and tren. How much is in it is a different matter though and I'll have to wait a few weeks to tell.


That box looks like Unigen copy


----------



## woolymaggot (Mar 5, 2011)

Sure does and the anavar I acquired with it would give that impression....Haven't tested the anavar yet but will do later.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Sebbek said:


> That box looks like Unigen copy


 Looks ok to me on my phone, not as clear as my computer.

Is the florescence under iv light green looking?


----------



## woolymaggot (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep it appears to be green. The problem I have is differentiating between the colours in the 2 vials without the UV light but vial B does appear to be matt green. I'm not good at judging colours at the best of times. I've attached a close up.


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

Genesis and uni gen are same.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

woolymaggot said:


> Yep it appears to be green. The problem I have is differentiating between the colours in the 2 vials without the UV light but vial B does appear to be matt green. I'm not good at judging colours at the best of times. I've attached a close up.
> 
> View attachment 118898


 yes, it is perfect pass for deca, it like mat or milky green, I did deca before exactly the same color


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Magnum test e, this is test cypionate, as for concentration it looks ok, more florescence than the body research 200mg cyp i tested two weeks ago so over 200mg IMO.

1 drop










1 drop, yellow green glow










5 drops no blue just more yellow/green.










Vial A, violet


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Magnum test e, this is test cypionate, as for concentration it looks ok, more florescence than the body research 200mg cyp i tested two weeks ago so over 200mg IMO.
> 
> 1 drop
> 
> ...


 this is interesting I have seen test enan replaced with test cyp before many times, which is OK for me as long as the potency is right


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Magnum test e, this is test cypionate, as for concentration it looks ok, more florescence than the body research 200mg cyp i tested two weeks ago so over 200mg IMO.
> 
> 1 drop
> 
> ...


 cheeky f**kers. its close enough but not what it say on the tin.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

So refreshing to be presented with evidence rather than speculative opinion.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

white said:


> GMO said:
> 
> 
> > cheeky f**kers. its close enough but not what it say on the tin.
> ...


 Not the end of the world, not miles apart, probably ran out of test e raws, i was thinking something not right, it showed a bit of blue at first then it went.

Maybe some test e in there as well.


----------



## woolymaggot (Mar 5, 2011)

Lab max Anavar/Winstrol test on Genesis Anavar. Initial impression is that the outer packaging is well produced but the bottle and label aren't so great. However all that is irrelevant compared to what is in it. I cut the tablet into small pieces then crushed it before dropping it into the vial trying to avoid putting too much in. The outcome is below after 15min. It appears to be yellow/green which would indicate a pass(first photo). However, my only concern is that if it is under dosed then it could it indicate a pass and actually be Winstrol. 1mg is a difficult amount to estimate. I did decide to shove a tiny bit more in after 15 min just to see what would happen. It turned olive green(I did take a photo below)in seconds but this was pointless as the instructions warn this can happen. My ability to judge colours again doesn't help here!


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey @Dead lee...if I ordered one oft the labmax sets would you say it's better to order it with just the 20 A and B tests as I've not really got any interest in Clen or anavar or ephedrine. ...then buy a top up containing anadrol tests? Not sure how it goes ..I really want it to test e, c , sust , deca, tren a and e, eq and primo...I think the 20 a and b tests would cover those according to the chart..obviously the uv test is part of the a and b process....I'll be getting oxy asap just deciding on what test to use after xmas but oxy is easy to tell if it's working or not and unless I ordered from a dodgy online shop I'd not really have any concerns about its legitimacy. ....cheers


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Looking to test a pharma Bayer primobolan or rimobolan for comparisons if anyone would like to donate as I don't have access to one.
> 
> Also possibly willing to test a few pharma amps if anyone would like to donate if I think they are interesting testing.
> 
> Very interested in testing the new rimobolan though.


 You still willing to do this with pharma amps mate ?


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Hey @Dead lee...if I ordered one oft the labmax sets would you say it's better to order it with just the 20 A and B tests as I've not really got any interest in Clen or anavar or ephedrine. ...then buy a top up containing anadrol tests? Not sure how it goes ..I really want it go test e, c , sust , deca, tren a and e, eq and primo...I think the 20 a and b tests would cover those according to the chart..obviously the uv test is part of the a and b process....I'll be getting oxy asap just deciding on what test to use after xmas but oxy is easy to tell if it's working or not and unless I ordered from a dodgy online shop I'd not really have any concerns about its legitimacy. ....cheers


 you have bunch of options which vials to get, just get whole case with the A+B vials only if you do not need the rest, later you can get the refill with few clen or/and anavar vials. or you can just order single anavar or clen vial.

first time I got the case with all different vials.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

woolymaggot said:


> Lab max Anavar/Winstrol test on Genesis Anavar. Initial impression is that the outer packaging is well produced but the bottle and label aren't so great. However all that is irrelevant compared to what is in it. I cut the tablet into small pieces then crushed it before dropping it into the vial trying to avoid putting too much in. The outcome is below after 15min. It appears to be yellow/green which would indicate a pass(first photo). However, my only concern is that if it is under dosed then it could it indicate a pass and actually be Winstrol. 1mg is a difficult amount to estimate. I did decide to shove a tiny bit more in after 15 min just to see what would happen. It turned olive green(I did take a photo below)in seconds but this was pointless as the instructions warn this can happen. My ability to judge colours again doesn't help here!


 I did bunch of anavar tests, it is anavar, winstolr would be darker almost light brown.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

white said:


> you have bunch of options which vials to get, just get whole case with the A+B vials only if you do not need the rest, later you can get the refill with few clen or/and anavar vials. or you can just order single anavar or clen vial.
> 
> first time I got the case with all different vials.


 cheers...I like to order multiple things to try out then when one I like comes along buy enough to last at least six months so would tst quite a few things then post here...thnx


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

woolymaggot said:


> Lab max Anavar/Winstrol test on Genesis Anavar. Initial impression is that the outer packaging is well produced but the bottle and label aren't so great. However all that is irrelevant compared to what is in it. I cut the tablet into small pieces then crushed it before dropping it into the vial trying to avoid putting too much in. The outcome is below after 15min. It appears to be yellow/green which would indicate a pass(first photo). However, my only concern is that if it is under dosed then it could it indicate a pass and actually be Winstrol. 1mg is a difficult amount to estimate. I did decide to shove a tiny bit more in after 15 min just to see what would happen. It turned olive green(I did take a photo below)in seconds but this was pointless as the instructions warn this can happen. My ability to judge colours again doesn't help here!
> View attachment 119039
> 
> 
> View attachment 119040


 It is darkish , i have not tested winstrol, its not a mile off what i tested for var, i cant give that a def pass although white thinks it is.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

testosquirrel said:


> Hey @Dead lee...if I ordered one oft the labmax sets would you say it's better to order it with just the 20 A and B tests as I've not really got any interest in Clen or anavar or ephedrine. ...then buy a top up containing anadrol tests? Not sure how it goes ..I really want it go test e, c , sust , deca, tren a and e, eq and primo...I think the 20 a and b tests would cover those according to the chart..obviously the uv test is part of the a and b process....I'll be getting oxy asap just deciding on what test to use after xmas but oxy is easy to tell if it's working or not and unless I ordered from a dodgy online shop I'd not really have any concerns about its legitimacy. ....cheers


 Yes vial a & b are the main ones, im on the same oral vials i bought with the kit, i dont use much orals and for you if you dont use them much you wont need them either.

If your experienced with orals you will know the difference, there sides tend to give them away, the var is worth having if you use var.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

scouser85 said:


> You still willing to do this with pharma amps mate ?


 Possibly what do you have?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks...I'm not a huge fan of orals..like oxy mainly but still use it sparingly...I think I'll pick some test kits up and order odd bits online just out of curiosity ..I've wanted to see Malaysia tiger, ..cooper deca and test and a few pharma test like Bayer or norma hellas and any other stuff I come across as well as test things before I take them..


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Possibly what do you have?


 Only oregagon sust just wanna see if the 3 in box is fake thing once an for all

no worries if you cba coz theres a lot of fakes

my scouce has s**t loads in so be nice to stock the fook up if real haha


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

scouser85 said:


> Only oregagon sust just wanna see if the 3 in box is fake thing once an for all
> 
> no worries if you cba coz theres a lot of fakes
> 
> my scouce has s**t loads in so be nice to stock the fook up if real haha


 Pretty sure boomed tested them mate, abbot are fake thats certain, OBS make karatchi sus, if it was OBS i would test it.

This is a genunie OBS pharmatec sus, neat box & amp, small yellow writing and Batch no/EXP so anything thats not OBS is fake before starting.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Thanks...I'm not a huge fan of orals..like oxy mainly but still use it sparingly...I think I'll pick some test kits up and order odd bits online just out of curiosity ..I've wanted to see Malaysia tiger, ..cooper deca and test and a few pharma test like Bayer or norma hellas and any other stuff I come across as well as test things before I take them..


 dont get malay tiger mate.. i wouldnt use it if i was given it. their sust did me in!


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Pretty sure boomed tested them mate, abbot are fake thats certain, OBS make karatchi sus, if it was OBS i would test it.
> 
> This is a genunie OBS pharmatec sus, neat box & amp, small yellow writing and Batch no/EXP so anything thats not OBS is fake before starting.


 Yea its abbott same dates as one you posted mate

thats tha then haha


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

scouser85 said:


> Yea its abbott same dates as one you posted mate
> 
> thats tha then haha


 Yes i could test it and it wont be what its suppose to be for sure, a mixture is hard to identify it will just look wrong, i doubt i will be able to tell you what it is, to get all the esters correct is way to much hassle for them, there was a load on wednos all fake, some with nothing and some with different gear but not one was the full sus spectrum barr one OBS like the picture i posted which is of course legit anyway.

For the record im looking for a genuine organon sustanon to test or at least a good chance of genuine.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

GMO said:


> dont get malay tiger mate.. i wouldnt use it if i was given it. their sust did me in..


 i remember. .it messd u up bad....I won't take it ..I just wanted to test them because there is a load about south Wales and my mates been stocking that and swears by it...after seeing what it did to u I wouldn't touch it and I'm sure my mates wouldn't if they saw what i saw and read what I read....I'll just be picking stuff up to test that others are maybe finding good ..just curious to see what actually has stuff in it and what doesn't. ..I'll post everything here then for ppl to see...then test anything I'm taking so I dont waste weeks waiting for something to happen just to know if it's got stuff in it or not


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

scouser85 said:


> Yea its abbott same dates as one you posted mate
> 
> thats tha then haha





scouser85 said:


> Yea its abbott same dates as one you posted mate
> 
> thats tha then haha


 Abbott switched to pharmatec in 2007 or 2008....I had real Abbott sust and it was great....I've had pharma technology a few times and only had legit stuff once...the others did nothing and they came in boxes of three. The good stuff all came in singles....I had Nile sust a few times..the legit stuff was great..but one time I picked up there was three different fakes..and I mean completely different. . In one box there was three legit the multiple fakes....Cambridge sust was great..all eight amps of it and Indian sust was great..for some reason after Cambridge I prefer ed the Nile sust


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> i remember. .it messd u up bad....I won't take it ..I just wanted to test them because there is a load about south Wales and my mates been stocking that and swears by it...after seeing what it did to u I wouldn't touch it and I'm sure my mates wouldn't if they saw what i saw and read what I read....I'll just be picking stuff up to test that others are maybe finding good ..just curious to see what actually has stuff in it and what doesn't. ..I'll post everything here then for ppl to see...then test anything I'm taking so I dont waste weeks waiting for something to happen just to know if it's got stuff in it or not


 there was a load up this was and is wasnt bad tbh mate , used a load of there sust over a good few month period fine then i got that infection , the guy who was stocking stopped selling after that and the fact he had several other reports of other guys saying it was making them ill and giving really bad pips. i did hear they made a few bad batchs sorted it out but il be giving them a miss from now on.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

GMO said:


> there was a load up this was and is wasnt bad tbh mate , used a load of there sust over a good few month period fine then i got that infection , the guy who was stocking stopped selling after that and the fact he had several other reports of other guys saying it was making them ill and giving really bad pips. i did hear they made a few bad batchs sorted it out but il be giving them a miss from now on.


 I don't blame you for not giving them another chance ..u was in a serious way.....my mate said him and s few friends where getting g big sore red lumps that stayed over a week but I didn't think to ask if it was malay doing it because my mate was getting g stuff for them and was saying he's only getting g malay lately so assumed it was that. ..it might not be tho I think there's a good chance it is but because they are getting results they will keep taking it. They sll see this one bloke the one we got the sphinx thru and he stopped selling alpha when it was around and switched to delta...then dropped bionic he for a new s**t lab called alpha gen..he doesn't use himself so obviously goes fir the cheapest with biggest profit.....when I got them ap it was as if they had never had real gear before....they never needed Ai of felt they were on...it's weird but they stay with him and he's not cheap


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> I don't blame you for not giving them another chance ..u was in a serious way.....my mate said him and s few friends where getting g big sore red lumps that stayed over a week but I didn't think to ask if it was malay doing it because my mate was getting g stuff for them and was saying he's only getting g malay lately so assumed it was that. ..it might not be tho I think there's a good chance it is but because they are getting results they will keep taking it. They sll see this one bloke the one we got the sphinx thru and he stopped selling alpha when it was around and switched to delta...then dropped bionic he for a new s**t lab called alpha gen..he doesn't use himself so obviously goes fir the cheapest with biggest profit.....when I got them ap it was as if they had never had real gear before....they never needed Ai of felt they were on...it's weird but they stay with him and he's not cheap


 sound like a lot of the gym sources up this way mate.. you get the cheapest shite whats about at the time. ive had some dire gear from up this way over the years.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

GMO said:


> testosquirrel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame you for not giving them another chance ..u was in a serious way.....my mate said him and s few friends where getting g big sore red lumps that stayed over a week but I didn't think to ask if it was malay doing it because my mate was getting g stuff for them and was saying he's only getting g malay lately so assumed it was that. ..it might not be tho I think there's a good chance it is but because they are getting results they will keep taking it. They sll see this one bloke the one we got the sphinx thru and he stopped selling alpha when it was around and switched to delta...then dropped bionic he for a new s**t lab called alpha gen..he doesn't use himself so obviously goes fir the cheapest with biggest profit.....when I got them ap it was as if they had never had real gear before....they never needed Ai of felt they were on...it's weird but they stay with him and he's not cheap
> ...


Yep

One of my ex sources said that you can even compare AP to Bioniche

Bioniche is that good 

That's the only one his selling


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> Yep
> 
> One of my ex sources said that you can even compare AP to Bioniche
> 
> ...


 sound legit.... honest ...


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

GMO said:


> Sebbek said:
> 
> 
> > Yep
> ...


His" honesty " killed ur "friendship "


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Yep
> 
> One of my ex sources said that you can even compare AP to Bioniche
> 
> ...


 Bionic he is good one vial then the next vial same batch is veggie oil lol...my mate was using it fir a while. ...he thinks he knows if all ..he is in great shape ...but anyone would be if they cycled one long blast for 8 years only down time is when gear was bunk......he says he doesn't need ai ever. ..so you see him big full red face bloated like a freshly dredged up corpse. Then all of a sudden he's shrunk paler and face is so much thinner u would recognise him....he swears by bioniche and says when he's lost the weight it's from under eating because he was too stoned and couldn't be bothered....he just takes what he can get his hands on .. which was almost always bioniche over the last year or so.. and no coincidence he has stopped progressing.. he now has switched to malay tiger...I've offered to get him stuff.and unless it's ap he doesn't want to know... last time I got him ap he was saying it's massively over dosed lol.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

@Dead lee Any tips for using the labmax, Santa delivered one for Christmas?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> @Dead lee Any tips for using the labmax, Santa delivered one for Christmas?


 Ah nice christmas present.. I guess you got the kit, ok its just 1 drop for the A&B vial tests i use a green 21g x 1'5" which gives a good drop and looks like what they use on the site, try to drop it in the liquid not down the side as it takes forever to run down, the oral anavar test is a 1mg and 15 minute wait test.

Vial A&B is quite a quick test, i tend to take a few photos in the first 1-2 minutes or it will turn or begin to turn darker and as a reminder to look back, what your eye sees is better than the camera picks.

I think a 5 drop test is also good at the end, i will be doing it at the end of each future test to try to push raw levels further away from potentially under dosed products, it may not work for some AAS im not sure yet.

If you need any help drop the pictures in here, i did intend for the thread for people to drop there pictures in not just mine.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> @Dead lee Any tips for using the labmax, Santa delivered one for Christmas?


 depends what you got just one test tube or the whole test kit with UV light

if you got just a few vials without UV, make sure it is indeed 365 nm

I have been using this kit for a while, first it was hard to figure it out, although it is simple color test, pass or fail


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Two different bayer primo's , very shocked when both passed but they did, to note one amp was bigger than the other.
> 
> Pass


 nice to know thats legit primo, as i have those ones (17042H batch)


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Due to the recent shree results, heres a few florescence comparison primobolan pictures, rimobolan is my go to primo sample, unfortunately the site change over has lost baltic, alpha and sphinx, either that or at the beginning i didnt photo the florescence i cant remember but i have no log of any florescence pictures unfortunately.

People say labmax is only for compound testing, i believe it makes sense that its not due to raw powder differences with higher and lower samples with a control sample as a template.

Im trying to build a profile of different comparison shots, primobolan florescence is gold.

Shree primobolan.










Two different schering primobolan at the same time.










Rimobolan.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> People say labmax is only for compound testing, i believe it makes sense that its not due to raw powder differences with higher and lower samples with a control sample as a template.


 anyway you look at this, labmax is a great tool you can use at privacy of your house and it is cheap


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Due to the recent shree results, heres a few florescence comparison primobolan pictures, rimobolan is my go to primo sample, unfortunately the site change over has lost baltic, alpha and sphinx, either that or at the beginning i didnt photo the florescence i cant remember but i have no log of any florescence pictures unfortunately.
> 
> People say labmax is only for compound testing, i believe it makes sense that its not due to raw powder differences with higher and lower samples with a control sample as a template.
> 
> ...


 You can see a big difference between Rimo and the others.

Nothing I've tested so far comes close to the deep, bright gold colour of the Rimo.... and that includes a couple of older Bayer Primo batches (thin oil - fakes), Shree, and Baltic.

Shame the new Rimo's so difficult to get hold of. Only place I know of with stock atm are charging so much it doesn't justify the cost at doses I'd wanna run.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bomed said:


> You can see a big difference between Rimo and the others.
> 
> Nothing I've tested so far comes close to the deep, bright gold colour of the Rimo.... and that includes a couple of older Bayer Primo batches (thin oil - fakes), Shree, and Baltic.
> 
> Shame the new Rimo's so difficult to get hold of. Only place I know of with stock atm are charging so much it doesn't justify the cost at doses I'd wanna run.


 Yes i agree the rimo just lights up, really looking forward to your results on the shree if you do them, the florescence looks half dosed to the rimobolan at a guess.


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Yes i agree the rimo just lights up, really looking forward to your results on the shree if you do them, the florescence looks half dosed to the rimobolan at a guess.


 Definitely doing 'em I've already paid. Going off first thing in the morning...

I'll be gutted with 50% dose but think you're probably right...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Another cido tested.

Passed, not the best florescence i have seen with test e, seemed to shine off the bottom more than in the actual liquid, not sure why.

2 drops










5 drops vial B










2 drop florescence vial B










5 drop florescence vial B






















 


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Another cido tested.
> 
> Passed, not the best florescence i have seen with test e, seemed to shine off the bottom more than in the actual liquid, not sure why.
> 
> ...


 Morning! Underdosed?..wish I still had one and didn't give them away..still haven't seen the bloke who actually brought them back so good chance he will have some left he switched and ditched the same time as me and cousin. @ Deathbydeadlift you think your ex apprentice would have any left ?

Still the best thread on here btw


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

@Dead lee found this..I know it's not bunk but still failed cido test done by William llewellyn


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

testosquirrel said:


> @Dead lee found this..I know it's not bunk but still failed cido test done by William llewellyn
> 
> View attachment 119424


 Il bring some Cidos back from Egypt this week and can do another test on them. Will be bought from el ezaby and can post pics up once I buy them


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

testosquirrel said:


> @Dead lee found this..I know it's not bunk but still failed cido test done by William llewellyn
> 
> View attachment 119424


 Does it say what it was dosed at?

The first florescence picture looks more like cyp, the blue that showed off it was more like a reflection of the blue light I shine on it coming back off the dark fluid rather than in the gear itself.

I would like to do more testing on these, Im even doubting the previous cido I have tested now.

I would like to test different the different types of cido's if I can get them I will put up pictures later.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> Il bring some Cidos back from Egypt this week and can do another test on them. Will be bought from el ezaby and can post pics up once I buy them


 Go into one of the dodgy bodybuilder shops and buy a cido or two they r only pennies then labmax them..grab a Nile sust or two


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Does it say what it was dosed at?
> 
> The first florescence picture looks more like cyp, the blue that showed off it was more like a reflection of the blue light I shine on it coming back off the dark fluid rather than in the gear itself.
> 
> ...


 No..unfortunately. .this is all that it showed but it was on MD in the chemical enhancement section...it wasn't on w.llewellyn actual site so he might have a more in depth write up on there


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> @Dead lee found this..I know it's not bunk but still failed cido test done by William llewellyn


 I do not know who is this guy but if it is not bunk and he did some tests proving that it is bunk then he does not know what he is talking about and spreads false rumors.

Always be careful about all the internet experts claiming some knowledge they never had


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

white said:


> testosquirrel said:
> 
> 
> > @Dead lee found this..I know it's not bunk but still failed cido test done by William llewellyn
> ...


Where have you been last 15 years mate?

I think his the most knowledgeable fella out there.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Here's a few examples of the different cido logo's i have found on the net, none of these are mine, i wouldn't mind testing anything different to the bottom ones to see if there's a difference.










One on the right.










Like the ones i tested so far


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> Where have you been last 15 years mate?
> 
> I think his the most knowledgeable fella out there.


 well if some gear according to some people is not bunk but they guy shows some tests that it is bunk then he is fake

simple like that

I heard that name but I never pay attention to those so called internet experts


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

testosquirrel said:


> Go into one of the dodgy bodybuilder shops and buy a cido or two they r only pennies then labmax them..grab a Nile sust or two


 There's one down from my hotel il see what they have


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> There's one down from my hotel il see what they have


 Cool..iit's worth seeing how many fakes are out there as a lot don't believe there are fakes at all


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Internet expect lol..I think u need to Google him...he is an expect in hormones peds steroids in sports chemistry lol most likely the most respected expert in the word lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Right ladies. Got myself a new years present so enough test for a while 

These were bought in El Ezaby pharmacy.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Right ladies. Got myself a new years present so enough test for a while
> 
> These were bought in El Ezaby pharmacy.


Which airport you coming back?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Which airport you coming back?


 And no terrorism to spoil the party


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

These were bought in another pharmach " Anteka " I think the name was?

These are just sitting casually on the shelf see pic attached. Where as in el ezaby nothing is on show Its all in locked drawers behind the counter.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

What they charging per amp?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I thought this thread was for lab max results?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

So these were from the anteka pharmacy.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

El ezaby vial left

anteka vial right


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mildo said:


> I thought this thread was for lab max results?


 These will be getting tested? Also read the last page.

Pharma grade bought from pharmacies will be getting tested as a test on Cidos apparently came back failed.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

@Dead lee 3 different vials from 3 different sleeves.

All have a different batch number and font is different.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

white said:


> I do not know who is this guy but if it is not bunk and he did some tests proving that it is bunk then he does not know what he is talking about and spreads false rumors.
> 
> Always be careful about all the internet experts claiming some knowledge they never had


 Forgot to say check out his university lectures and seminars on youtube including heavy metal and bacteria contamination studies the history of streroids and ugl...uv obviously never heard of anabolic annual out every year


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Forgot to say check out his university lectures and seminars on youtube including heavy metal and bacteria contamination studies the history of streroids and ugl...uv obviously never heard of anabolic annual out every year


 there is nothing new about contaminations etc, I have seen some serious TV programs on this topics over the years. So whatever he has to say was said many times before.

he is simply trying to make some money pretending to be some guru on steroids. the material is out there you just need to read in front of camera and claim that you are scientist.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

white said:


> I do not know who is this guy but if it is not bunk and he did some tests proving that it is bunk then he does not know what he is talking about and spreads false rumors.
> 
> Always be careful about all the internet experts claiming some knowledge they never had


 Some ppl love to work in the field they have lifelong Interest in..ppl rarely get that luxury. ...and UNIVERSITY LECTURES ..hardly an internet expert.

If u go to work everyday doing some you love u never really work a day in ur life..ur missing the point..contaminants is one small part. .ur just ignorant and ur right because yr right even tho u admit u know nothing about him or his work and must be right because u assume he's the run Of the mill gurus

Times change the Industry and scene constantly evolving so things from the past might be obsolete. ..new compounds are found or made..if u don't care to read his work or see how respected he is then don't jump in trying to discredit his results or work...he looks forward to work every morning ... Works on a field he loves and has had interest in since early teens..taken gear himself. And is ikely the most respected in his field..labmax came after llewellyn invented it ..he also invented other supplements ..is an author and nutritional scientist....I hardly think u love what u do or are playing part in something uv loved since a kid and always wanted to be part off..laters


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> So these were from the anteka pharmacy.
> 
> View attachment 119477
> 
> ...


 Are you going to get the testonon tested i have some in my stash picked it up cheap


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> And is ikely the most respected in his field..labmax came after llewellyn invented it ..he also invented other supplements ..is an author and nutritional scientist....I hardly think u love what u do or are playing part in something uv loved since a kid and always wanted to be part off..laters


 You are very bad informed it is the other way around, labmax has been around for years and he tries to copy it just recently, probably he is doing the same with everything else.

Actually the idea of calorimetric testing of steroids goes back to early 1960. You have just one example that the guy is a fake. And the name is probably just nick name like all the internet experts who are hiding real identity.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Are you going to get the testonon tested i have some in my stash picked it up cheap


 Hopefully. Have you tried them yet? If so what's your feedback?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> @Dead lee 3 different vials from 3 different sleeves.
> 
> All have a different batch number and font is different.
> 
> ...


 Excellent :thumb

I have said before they may have a number of machines knocking them out, so will see if there's any differences.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> El ezaby vial left
> 
> anteka vial right
> 
> View attachment 119480


 Mine looked like the right..did they come in singles with tray and box too? He lied and said yeah I went to El ezaby then admitted he got a local to go in a dodgy shop where he even had loose amps and thaiger pharma in lunch boxes


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

white said:


> You are very bad informed it is the other way around, labmax has been around for years and he tries to copy it just recently, probably he is doing the same with everything else.
> 
> Actually the idea of calorimetric testing of steroids goes back to early 1960. You have just one example that the guy is a fake. And the name is probably just nick name like all the internet experts who are hiding real identity.


 Ur retarded go do some research not waste g any more time...he was working on a test kit ages ago but didn't produce it in time after spending too long looking for the best price but best quality manufacturer


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

@testosquirrel Yeah mate single boxes just laying on the shelf. At first he tried to charge 3x the amount for one that el ezaby did.

Then I managed to get the 3 different boxes for the same price he wanted :lol: since I said i would come back tomorrow and buy a large quantity lol..

You can negotiate easily with them but who knows if it's bunk sh1te


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

white said:


> You are very bad informed it is the other way around, labmax has been around for years and he tries to copy it just recently, probably he is doing the same with everything else.
> 
> Actually the idea of calorimetric testing of steroids goes back to early 1960. You have just one example that the guy is a fake. And the name is probably just nick name like all the internet experts who are hiding real identity.


 William Llewelyn has been around since the mid nineties writing books about fake steroids.

If there's one person I beleive it's him, his book anabolic steroid review on fake steroids was my bible at one time, although outdated I still refer to it occasionally.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Ur retarded go do some research not waste g any more time...he was working on a test kit ages ago but didn't produce it in time after spending too long looking for the best price but best quality manufacturer


 actually I did take a look at one publication dated 1979

http://pac.iupac.org/publications/pac/pdf/1979/pdf/5110x2157.pdf

and other references dating back as far as 1953 about the testing, see the article

and who is retarded, you read some self proclaimed guru and then repeat nonsense, he is just trying to ride on the popularity of labmax, that's all.

it took some serious scientist to come out with the testing unfortunately the guy you are talking about is not among them,


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> William Llewelyn has been around since the mid nineties writing books about fake steroids.
> 
> If there's one person I beleive it's him, his book anabolic steroid review on fake steroids was my bible at one time, although outdated I still refer to it occasionally.


 yes I know the publication but there is nothing scientific it is a good collection of various information every journalist could collect information and do this.

it is good publication of course


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> Hopefully. Have you tried them yet? If so what's your feedback?


 Thick oil, slightly more pip than my gentech sustanon but gave me bloat and crazy sex drive in my first two weeks, this is my first cycle so i haven't got much to compare it too unfortunately.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> @testosquirrel Yeah mate single boxes just laying on the shelf. At first he tried to charge 3x the amount for one that el ezaby did.
> 
> Then I managed to get the 3 different boxes for the same price he wanted :lol: since I said i would come back tomorrow and buy a large quantity lol..
> 
> You can negotiate easily with them but who knows if it's bunk sh1te


 Fair play that's one way to do it..noticed deca on the shelf too..u get any?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

testosquirrel said:


> Fair play that's one way to do it..noticed deca on the shelf too..u get any?


 Nah man it's only 50mg/ml.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> Nah man it's only 50mg/ml.


 Gutting. .not even one to labmax?


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> @Dead lee 3 different vials from 3 different sleeves.
> 
> All have a different batch number and font is different.
> 
> ...


 Were these 3 from the legit stuff in the brown cido paper?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

TRT lifter said:


> Were these 3 from the legit stuff in the brown cido paper?


 Yeah. Direct from El ezaby


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Yeah. Direct from El ezaby


 Makes it even harder to spot fakes! Is it just me or is the oil darker in the amp on the left?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

TRT lifter said:


> Makes it even harder to spot fakes! Is it just me or is the oil darker in the amp on the left?


 Strange aren't they.

If they all look the same I will say there all legit and I won't be testing them again, that will be 5 batches tested.

I done a cycle with I would say was the one on the right side and they were excellent.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Strange aren't they.
> 
> If they all look the same I will say there all legit and I won't be testing them again, that will be 5 batches tested.
> 
> I done a cycle with I would say was the one on the right side and they were excellent.


 Are they known to be heavily faked or is it just assumed they get faked because they're pharma grade?

I can't believe how different those legit 3 look!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

TRT lifter said:


> Are they known to be heavily faked or is it just assumed they get faked because they're pharma grade?
> 
> I can't believe how different those legit 3 look!


 There is talk, i dont think anyone's ever come up with something concrete, that William Llewellyn posted up is the only thing i have seen.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Agreed. And their so cheap to buy in Egypt I don't see why anyone would fake lol. Especially from a heavily reliable pharmacy.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm the first to call BS but to suggest @Dead lee is spreading false rumors is pretty far fetched.

@White have a read through Dead Lee's posts and threads. He contributes some very useful, seemingly non biased information.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Right ladies. Got myself a new years present so enough test for a while
> 
> These were bought in El Ezaby pharmacy.
> 
> ...


 Wow! Absolutely the best test ever.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm the first to call BS but to suggest @Dead lee is spreading false rumors is pretty far fetched.
> 
> @White have a read through Dead Lee's posts and threads. He contributes some very useful, seemingly non biased information.


 sorry I did not say or suggest anything like this, I do not know where you got it from.

it was exchange of information with other guy who claimed something incorrect about labmax origin and history


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

@TRT lifter @Dead lee

The oils are the same colour. It's just the reflection as the pics are taken on a marble surface.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> @TRT lifter @Dead lee
> 
> The oils are the same colour. It's just the reflection as the pics are taken on a marble surface.
> 
> View attachment 119557


 The amps look a bit more similar to each other from that angle too!

How many come in each of those paper sleeves, and is it any trouble bringing that much back?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

TRT lifter said:


> The amps look a bit more similar to each other from that angle too!
> 
> How many come in each of those paper sleeves, and is it any trouble bringing that much back?


 Just the angle there sitting at. Werent perfectly lined up as I was just comparing the oil colour.

Il find out when I come home :lol:

10 vials a week for 30 weeks though = 300 vials


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Just the angle there sitting at. Werent perfectly lined up as I was just comparing the oil colour.
> 
> Il find out when I come home :lol:
> 
> 10 vials a week for 30 weeks though = 300 vials


 That's a conservative dose for TRT 

I need to book a holiday!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm the first to call BS but to suggest @Dead lee is spreading false rumors is pretty far fetched.
> 
> @White have a read through Dead Lee's posts and threads. He contributes some very useful, seemingly non biased information.


 I havent picked up on anything like that to be honest.

The thread has moved on i never planned it, it is open for people to add there pictures of what there using, try to follow the pattern set with photos etc including the florescence photo, it will make a good collection, there's still pharma amps i want to test for comparisons in the future.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

RoidsR-us said:


> organon sust 250 I have on the way, any desire to test 1 of them?


 if it's from karatchi I will be able to tell by looking at it I expect.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

So I made it back but got stopped at security :lol:

They weren't bothered about the hundreds of vials of cidos, they were bothered at the s**t ton of nolva i brought back :lol:

Tbh the guy had no fcking clue. He opened a pack of Cidos and about 9 fell out ( as I packed 8/9 vials in each pack ) and he just looked like huhhhh.

He did ask if I had tablets before opening the case so I just said yes I have steroids and nolvadex. He then opened a plastic bag which had packs of nolva and asked what this is for..i said bodybulding and he went " Hmm " took a swab of my case to test on his machine then sent me on my way lol..

So it seems I was stopped as the machine picked up on powder from the tablets and the vials of cidos they dont really give a fck about!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> So I made it back but got stopped at customs :lol:
> 
> They weren't bothered about the hundreds of vials of cidos, they were bothered at the s**t ton of nolva i brought back :lol:
> 
> ...


 lol uk customs?


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> So I made it back but got stopped at customs :lol:
> 
> They weren't bothered about the hundreds of vials of cidos, they were bothered at the s**t ton of nolva i brought back :lol:
> 
> ...


 how many did you bring back. I'm planning a trip soon and wondered how much I'm allowed bring back


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> lol uk customs?


 This would be Egypt. UK customs would seize them and maybe pursue with intent to supply.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> lol uk customs?


 Nah Egypt mate. Ment security not customs


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mosslanemauler said:


> how many did you bring back. I'm planning a trip soon and wondered how much I'm allowed bring back


 I brought 300 back


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> This would be Egypt. UK customs would seize them and maybe pursue with intent to supply.


 I did sh1t myself a bit as when I was came off the plane through UK passport control there was 4 armed police waiting lol..was for a jakey looking woman though but i defo had a nervous moment


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> I did sh1t myself a bit as when I was came off the plane through UK passport control there was 4 armed police waiting lol..was for a jakey looking woman though but i defo had a nervous moment


 I feel nervous going through with a strip of adex and t4 lol.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> I feel nervous going through with with a strip of adex and t4 lol.


 That's because they're not steroids but prescription meds??


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Drogon said:


> That's because they're not steroids but prescription meds??


 Just kidding they wouldnt question a couple of them, steroids are also prescription meds.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

A second galenika, looks different to the first which i suspected was fake, this i believe to be genuine.

i struggled due to how dark it is outside to get a good florescence shot as the camera would flash taking away any florescence, its best done in the morning when its not so dark.

Looks like the alliance, blue in the oil not really like the cido's, cido tests still to come.

Pass










5 drops










5 drops


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Re the galenika ^^

I should have turned the flash off there's no need for it, bit pissed with myself as It's not mine, just had the one and never really got the photos I wanted.

It is a definite pass and looks like it should although it doesn't show well.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> A second galenika, looks different to the first which i suspected was fake, this i believe to be genuine.


 there was a warning on official government site in Bulgaria or wherever they make it about fake batches


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

white said:


> there was a warning on official government site in Bulgaria or wherever they make it about fake batches


 Yeah I seen it, the first one tested I believe is def underdosed, was one of the fake batches mentioned on the site.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

here is my galenika, it is pass on labmax, you can see the blue fluorescence

So I was confident that it is good gear before I pinned and I felt it during cycle.

the blood test confirmed later that it had high test level

so I am a little confused about the fakes stories


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

white said:


> here is my galenika, it is pass on labmax, you can see the blue fluorescence
> 
> So I was confident that it is good gear before I pinned and I felt it during cycle.
> 
> ...


 I agree there's def test e in it, there's a few difference between the two, what were your test levels?

Its unfortunate today pictures didnt come out well, you maybe able to see how dark today's 5 drops was, the blue residue was more, box is different with little sticker , the oil was yellowy.

Apparent fake batch.










5 drops










New batch tested today

2 drops










5 drops


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> I agree there's def test e in it, there's a few difference between the two, what were your test levels?


 it was a while ago, I cannot remember exactly something around 3500 ng/dl on 500 mg / week

I see that yours expired 3 years ago, my still good until 07/20/18


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> A second galenika, looks different to the first which i suspected was fake, this i believe to be genuine.
> 
> i struggled due to how dark it is outside to get a good florescence shot as the camera would flash taking away any florescence, its best done in the morning when its not so dark.
> 
> ...


 do these boxes have security check codes on them, scratch off panel?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

white said:


> it was a while ago, I cannot remember exactly something around 3500 ng/dl on 500 mg / week
> 
> I see that yours expired 3 years ago, my still good until 07/20/18


 i never even noticed that, is yours the same batch?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> do these boxes have security check codes on them, scratch off panel?


 the first one doesnt im not sure about the second i will have a look at that sticker.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> i never even noticed that, is yours the same batch?


 yes it is different batch


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

white said:


> yes it is different batch


 Whats the batch no?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> the first one doesnt im not sure about the second i will have a look at that sticker.


 ok, let me know. Do the boxes have any holograms etc on them too?

any chance of posting some pics of the box up? Just out of interest, as i do hear these are a pretty good med? Need to know more.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Was thinking of getting galenika..it was awesome last time but fakes are too convincing. ...but if there is test in them and u get them cheap I'd just up the dose until I got to the point where ai needed would be roughly equivalent to 500mg pharma test


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> ok, let me know. Do the boxes have any holograms etc on them too?
> 
> any chance of posting some pics of the box up? Just out of interest, as i do hear these are a pretty good med? Need to know more.


 Ok I forgot to look last night, there's a little glossy galenika sticker on it, didn't see any holograms.

i only had one of these ones to test, I'm trying to get some more.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Whats the batch no?


 it is 09856


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

white said:


> it is 09856


 Different batch then


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> ok, let me know. Do the boxes have any holograms etc on them too?
> 
> any chance of posting some pics of the box up? Just out of interest, as i do hear these are a pretty good med? Need to know more.


 Heres the two boxes, both had test e, one on left comes out on top and one i think is legit.










Hologram


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Heres the two boxes, both had test e, one on left comes out on top and one i think is legit.
> 
> 
> 
> Hologram


 is that the front and back pictures or is it two different design of boxes?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> is that the front and back pictures or is it two different design of boxes?


 No the one on the left with hologram is what I will call legit, on the right fake

I had a more detailed reply with 4 pictures but internet went off as I sent it so was a quick make up before leaving for work.

Im no expert on these mind but I'm pretty sure the right box is the genuine, labmax backs up as well.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> No the one on the *left with hologram is what I will call legit, on the right fake*
> 
> I had a more detailed reply with 4 pictures but internet went off as I sent it so was a quick make up before leaving for work.
> 
> Im no expert on these mind *but I'm pretty sure the right box is the genuine*, labmax backs up as well.


 lol, which ones legit you think?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, which ones legit you think?


 Bet he ment left lol


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, which ones legit you think?


 Left one is mine and used for half my last cycle.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, which ones legit you think?


 Haha meant to say left, very confusing.

It was given to me, I wanted another pharma test e sample, it's legit as far as I'm concerned everything adds up, meets the labmax site sample.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Love this thread DL keep um coming mate. I check in every now and then to see whats what. ;-)


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

Same batch as mine still haven't tried them but they are serbian and I don't know for sure but the fake batch number that I read don't know for sure was 09455


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Was thinking of getting galenika..it was awesome last time but fakes are too convincing. ...but if there is test in them and u get them cheap I'd just up the dose until I got to the point where ai needed would be roughly equivalent to 500mg pharma test


 How are you finding the alliance?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Oldnewb said:


> How are you finding the alliance?


 OK mate..not bad at all. Doesn't feel as potent. If that's the right word..as alpha or baltic...but Imo it's decently dosed. Smooth no pip


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

bruins said:


> Same batch as mine still haven't tried them but they are serbian and I don't know for sure but the fake batch number that I read don't know for sure was 09455


 Which batch do you have?


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Which batch do you have?


 Sorry dead lee the batch number I have is 03733


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I picked up some alliance boldenone. Hope it's good. First time using EQ.


----------



## woolymaggot (Mar 5, 2011)

Labmax'd Pharmacom Labs Pharma Nan D300. Ordered direct on-line. Colour without UV appears to be spot on and under UV light Matt green so again spot on and a pass. General consensus here appears to be that this is a good lab so didn't mind paying a bit more. Packaging, presentation and validation check out. I'm hopeful this will assist recovery from shoulder surgery which is going well so far.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone checked their primo?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

woolymaggot said:


> View attachment 120092
> 
> View attachment 120093
> 
> ...


 Nice test. Deca will only hide your shoulder problems/pain mate.

Looking into tb500 and bpc 157


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> woolymaggot said:
> 
> 
> > Labmax'd Pharmacom Labs Pharma Nan D300. Ordered direct on-line. Colour without UV appears to be spot on and under UV light Matt green so again spot on and a pass. General consensus here appears to be that this is a good lab so didn't mind paying a bit more. Packaging, presentation and validation check out. I'm hopeful this will assist recovery from shoulder surgery which is going well so far.


 Nice test. Deca will only hide your shoulder problems/pain mate.

Looking into tb500 and bpc 157

And suppression from deca (for healing purpose) ain't worth it.

Hgh & peptides is the safest bet

Best S


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

woolymaggot said:


> View attachment 120094
> 
> 
> Labmax'd Pharmacom Labs Pharma Nan D300. Ordered direct on-line. Colour without UV appears to be spot on and under UV light Matt green so again spot on and a pass. General consensus here appears to be that this is a good lab so didn't mind paying a bit more. Packaging, presentation and validation check out. I'm hopeful this will assist recovery from shoulder surgery which is going well so far.


 thanks for testing this indeed confirms that pharmacom has good gear, I have seen labmax test of their test e on other board it was also pass, actually the fluorescence (glow of test e) was very intense so I am guessing it was properly or high dosed


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

white said:


> thanks for testing this indeed confirms that pharmacom has good gear, I have seen labmax test of their test e on other board it was also pass, actually the fluorescence (glow of test e) was very intense so I am guessing it was properly or high dosed


 HOLY FCK. You said something that wasn't negative!


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> HOLY FCK. You said something that wasn't negative!


 I would love too but it is impossible in this case the picture does not lie.


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

you're rarely going to get fake test and deca! two of the cheapest and easiest compounds to make. Only possible issue could be with dosing but I rate pharmacom, reckon they're spot on.

Better labmax would be for their Primo and Var! wouldn't bother wasting one on their test, deca or even EQ.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

rd88 said:


> you're rarely going to get fake test and deca! two of the cheapest and easiest compounds to make. Only possible issue could be with dosing but I rate pharmacom, reckon they're spot on.
> 
> Better labmax would be for their Primo and Var! wouldn't bother wasting one on their test, deca or even EQ.


 If you're a believer in anaboliclab, their primo and var are bang on. From memory their 10mg var pills are very slightly overdosed.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

rd88 said:


> you're rarely going to get fake test and deca! two of the cheapest and easiest compounds to make.


 I see the argument all the time that it is not faked because the raw powder is cheap, it is wrong assumption.

it takes a lot of hassle to get through the borders 1 kg of raw powder and you take a lot of risk, it does not matter how cheap it is.

It easier to fill up the vial with corn oil and make the same money, this is why we have so many fakes lab reports and false reviews.


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

white said:


> I see the argument all the time that it is not faked because the raw powder is cheap, it is wrong assumption.
> 
> it takes a lot of hassle to get through the borders 1 kg of raw powder and you take a lot of risk, it does not matter how cheap it is.
> 
> It easier to fill up the vial with corn oil and make the same money, this is why we have so many fakes lab reports and false reviews.


 im hoping most people can tell apart test/deca from corn oil!

testing brand new labs. counterfeits or labs that offer prices that seem too good to be true I can understand running a labmax for bread and butter compounds. But one of the most established and highly rated labs around?? labmax tests only identify active compound, I could have told you without the test that pharmacom test E contained test E and deca - deca etc. Dosing is another question but one labmax can't answer.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

rd88 said:


> im hoping most people can tell apart test/deca from corn oil!
> 
> testing brand new labs. counterfeits or labs that offer prices that seem too good to be true I can understand running a labmax for bread and butter compounds. But one of the most established and highly rated labs around?? labmax tests only identify active compound, I could have told you without the test that pharmacom test E contained test E and deca - deca etc. Dosing is another question but one labmax can't answer.


 if you want to test for concentration then you buy *£ 50 000 *GC/MS if you want to pre screen only then you buy *£ 5* labmax test tube.

Good intensive glow is always indication of higher concentration they show this on their web page

http://www.labmax.ca/testosterone-enanthate.php

watch the video they show the difference when you drop more test enan into the vial

I personally do not inject any s**t without having it pre screened and on occasion send to lab for more detailed analysis

but it is you personal choice if you prefer to inject unknown s**t and wait to see what happens.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> Nice test. Deca will only hide your shoulder problems/pain mate.
> 
> Looking into tb500 and bpc 157


 It has actually helped me no need surgery..doctor can't beliebe the progress since I started using it


----------



## woolymaggot (Mar 5, 2011)

DECA is just part of my regime which includes peptides, Physio, NSAIDs etc. It's a chronic muscular dysfunction type injury that is hopefully secondary to the impingement I've just had corrected surgically. I'm careful with my rehab so hide the pain, bring it on but agree with both comments above. Shutdown, again agreed but I'm way past that! Agree with white, whilst I'm willing to dance with devil, with peptides, getting some element of assurance with a cheap labmax test, makes it worth employing every time.


----------



## woolymaggot (Mar 5, 2011)

Agreed, really rate BPC157, appears to have so many benefits. Oh and I can't get a grip with quoting as my mobile browser keeps crashing when I try.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

woolymaggot said:


> DECA is just part of my regime which includes peptides, Physio, NSAIDs etc. It's a chronic muscular dysfunction type injury that is hopefully secondary to the impingement I've just had corrected surgically. I'm careful with my rehab so hide the pain, bring it on but agree with both comments above. Shutdown, again agreed but I'm way past that! Agree with white, whilst I'm willing to dance with devil, with peptides, getting some element of assurance with a cheap labmax test, makes it worth employing every time.


 I took four years to repair mine..naproxin jabs daily physio therapy twice a week..and can pretty much guarantee my should damage was worse than others. ..the deca was what pushed my healing on past a plateau...guaranteed needed surgery was avoided by carefully rehabilitating the cuff ...I stopped over 150kg dead from falling....was up a tree cut a branch..worker walked under. Reaction was to reach out grab it and try changing it's path as it was on a speed line lowering system..only problem was it got caught around my arm jolted to a stop and then the cinched rope released and it fell.. tore front middle rear delts..brachialis forearm flexor and extensors . Fractured collar bone just from stopping the weight.. couldn't touch weights for three years but after a few months out I adjusted my work and climbing techniques to avoid surgery...deca made a hell of a positive difference. .I'd go as far as to say I'd not be training now with out it


----------



## woolymaggot (Mar 5, 2011)

Ouch! I can bring double figures in ops but nah not in the same league with the shoulder. It's been over 5 years but with the op and Deca, there has been progress. Sounds like you've made a good recovery, good on ya


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

white said:


> if you want to test for concentration then you buy *£ 50 000 *GC/MS if you want to pre screen only then you buy *£ 5* labmax test tube.
> 
> Good intensive glow is always indication of higher concentration they show this on their web page
> 
> ...


 look at my avi, i'll continue injecting what I'm injecting.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

It worth testing any batch your using, If you know it 100% legit then don't test it.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Wish someone that has lab max here would act as a middle man for those that do not want to purchase it but need just one or two Tests...Would be happy to give them the price of the equipment used and a small fee for their time...


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

woolymaggot said:


> Ouch! I can bring double figures in ops but nah not in the same league with the shoulder. It's been over 5 years but with the op and Deca, there has been progress. Sounds like you've made a good recovery, good on ya


 The rotar cuff was the most sensitive. It took a lot of mothering lol...and after a while u would feel good then all of a sudden opening a door or brushing ur teeth makes a subtle movement in the wrong way and sets u bk weeks...but I think the good care and physio..not rushing it etc was great but the deca benefits from tissue repair and collogen synthesis just added that extra touch and layer of protect while speeding up the process...it's an awesome drug. I spoke to my doc and when I said I used 500mg he said no wonder it helped ..he said if I had told him i used 100 mg per week he would have said it's too much and would have got healing benefits off 50mg per week. Regular cuff strengthening exercises was most beneficial after the majority of healing had happened. ...I make sure I warm my shoulders up all the time now


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Cido tests,

Tested 3 yesterday (1 which was also tested about 2 weeks ago) and one last week, they are all exactly the same, everyone is 0.9 the same texture and thickness and all look exactly the same in every way apart from the amp differences.

All together i have tested 5 batches, the same batch twice and 1 older batch made in 2013 i had from back then, that can be found on page 4.

Here's some of the pictures, if you believe in good cido's which i do then they are all exactly the same inside, i have tried to lay them in some sort of order but its difficult as there are so many pictures im lost but regardless they are all the same.

I put an extra drop in one vial A as it landed on the side and stuck, i didnt have time to wait all day for it to run down so dropped an extra one in.

Cido tests over... The blue florescence is present in the 5 drop tests, it is not the blue light shining back as i have added a photo at the very bottom of a baltic tren hex showing bright green florescence in the same position.

Pass :thumb


















































































Baltic tren hex


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Good tests on the cidos! Nice one 

Safe to say the cidos from any Egyptian el ezaby pharmacy are legit.

That tren colour is kinda sexual


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

I did some test enan before but rarely I had so intense glow. From the intensity of the glow I guess it must have rather higher concentration, probably close or around what the label says.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Cido tests,
> 
> Tested 3 yesterday (1 which was also tested about 2 weeks ago) and one last week, they are all exactly the same, everyone is 0.9 the same texture and thickness and all look exactly the same in every way apart from the amp differences.
> 
> ...


 @Deathbydeadlift...is there anyone other than Liam who might have those bunk cido's lying around?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

testosquirrel said:


> @Deathbydeadlift...is there anyone other than Liam who might have those bunk cido's lying around?


 How do you know there bunk though?

IF there are fake cidos mate all these are bunk because they all look the same, its one or the other fake or legit.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> How do you know there bunk though?
> 
> IF there are fake cidos mate all these are bunk because they all look the same, its one or the other fake or legit.


 Crashing on a gram before a strongman comp ..dozens of pissed off customers and obviously my own experience... Crashed..I gave mine away ...they where not from el ezaby..from some street bloke


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

testosquirrel said:


> Crashing on a gram before a strongman comp ..dozens of pissed off customers and obviously my own experience... Crashed..I gave mine away ...they where not from el ezaby..from some street bloke


 I got my cidos direct from the pharmacy. All vials were different, different prints and obviously different batch numbers.

It just confirms they use the exact same oil which is 100% legit and good to go.

Im actually tempted to send one vial away to that " steroid check " place to get it tested. But then do i Wanna spunk £180 or whatever it is to get confirmed what I already know?

Do you have pics of these " bunk " cidos? Batch numbers etc? Able to get a hold of one or a few to get tested?

If you did, I would happily send one of mine to get tested to compare with your one.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> I got my cidos direct from the pharmacy. All vials were different, different prints and obviously different batch numbers.
> 
> It just confirms they use the exact same oil which is 100% legit and good to go.
> 
> Im actually tempted to send one vial away to that " steroid check " place to get it tested. But then do i Wanna spunk £180 or whatever it is to get confirmed what I already know?


 He lied and said he went to El ezaby but once complaints started coming in he admitted he asked a local to get it. Said they had thaiger pharma on the shelf with it. Reckons they came in boxes as singles but don't believe him...amps where all the same really hard to open...and was on 500mg testobolin switched to cido's. Crashed. Just like stopping gear with no pct..upped dose to a gram..but carried on getting worse..I gave the rest away...cousin bought a load for his strong man comp front loaded ..waited. nothing g.....took more ..nothing. used a new lab called alpha gen..and although it looks dodgy cheap and nasty luckily it did the job in time.. fakes had nothing in them at all..and the thaiger pharma scratch codes didn't work..had diamond labs in the store too


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Im actually tempted to send one vial away to that " steroid check " place to get it tested. But then do i Wanna spunk £180 or whatever it is to get confirmed what I already know?


 I did labmax and I did not trust my own eyes, it was nice bright fluorescence like this one. I paid a lot of money they only confirmed that I was indeed right. The concentration was in fact very close what the label said, which I already knew that it had to be. Each time I was pissed off for wasting so much money for unnecessary testing.

When I look at this bright fluorescence I am sure it is close or around 250 mg/ml plus it comes from pharmacy so it must be good.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

testosquirrel said:


> He lied and said he went to El ezaby but once complaints started coming in he admitted he asked a local to get it. Said they had thaiger pharma on the shelf with it. Reckons they came in boxes as singles but don't believe him...amps where all the same really hard to open...and was on 500mg testobolin switched to cido's. Crashed. Just like stopping gear with no pct..upped dose to a gram..but carried on getting worse..I gave the rest away...cousin bought a load for his strong man comp front loaded ..waited. nothing g.....took more ..nothing. used a new lab called alpha gen..and although it looks dodgy cheap and nasty luckily it did the job in time.. fakes had nothing in them at all..and the thaiger pharma scratch codes didn't work..had diamond labs in the store too


 Strange and weird as fck. Able to get any pics?

Even the sh1tty pharmacies in Egypt don't stock the other labs mentioned.

I posted pics of what they had on the shelf.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

can someone explain to me how a simple labmax for test e would work ?

How much test do you need in each tube , how long does it take etc.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> can someone explain to me how a simple labmax for test e would work ?
> 
> How much test do you need in each tube , how long does it take etc.


 Use 1 drop from a 25g pin, not a first drop that has air in it, if your looking for the blue it's a 5 drop test.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Use 1 drop from a 25g pin, not a first drop that has air in it, if your looking for the blue it's a 5 drop test.


 ok, im thinking i would be looking for blue as that would be an indicator as to how well dosed a product is, blue means its well dosed and orange with blue not so well dosed right ?


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> ok, im thinking i would be looking for blue as that would be an indicator as to how well dosed a product is, blue means its well dosed and orange with blue not so well dosed right ?


 just go labmax instruction page

http://www.labmax.ca/testosterone-enanthate.php

all is covered there

it is not to test how well it is dosed but it can give you some idea, if there is only a little blue like they show on the last picture then there is not too much test enan inside

but if it glows like radioactive then there is higher concentration.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

white said:


> just go labmax instruction page
> 
> http://www.labmax.ca/testosterone-enanthate.php
> 
> ...


 i know, its primarily to test for active compound, if i can get a result that suggests its well dosed then that to me is a bonus and helps.

is it possible to fvck these tests up at all or are they really as easy as putting a few drops in the tube and waiting for the colour to change ?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> ok, im thinking i would be looking for blue as that would be an indicator as to how well dosed a product is, blue means its well dosed and orange with blue not so well dosed right ?


 Yes its the indication of a better dosed product mate.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i know, its primarily to test for active compound, if i can get a result that suggests its well dosed then that to me is a bonus and helps.
> 
> is it possible to fvck these tests up at all or are they really as easy as putting a few drops in the tube and waiting for the colour to change ?


 I have been using it for a while and when I see the bright strong fluorescence I somehow know that it is good or well dosed

but it is not designed to give you concentration,

the secret of labmax is based on the fluorescence, if there is no hormone there is none so I do not see how you can fvck up the results.

also vey little fluorescence will tell you that here is a little of hormone


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone tested any anadrol lately? Or know a genuine lab atm


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

white said:


> I have been using it for a while and when I see the bright strong fluorescence I somehow know that it is good or well dosed
> 
> but it is not designed to give you concentration,
> 
> ...


 ok, sounds foolproof. I'm just trying to sort out my next cycle and this sounds like it would be a good tool to use to determine the legitimacy of the gear i might use.

Hard to work out what labs are legit with all the bullshit and the lab pushers.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Anyone tested any anadrol lately? Or know a genuine lab atm


 I had Anapolon from Ibrahim Turkey a few months ago, it was pass on labmax and I felt the affects


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Anyone tested any anadrol lately? Or know a genuine lab atm


 Always liked the looks of androlics, I just don't fancy oxys lol.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Always liked the looks of androlics, I just don't fancy oxys lol.


 Whatcha acting a pussy for  i Wanna try 100mgs ed for 4 weeks lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Whatcha acting a pussy for  i Wanna try 100mgs ed for 4 weeks lol


 Only 4 weeks ya pussy.. My mate was on 100mg for a year or so, we all thought he was gonna die lol, he's still kicking about smashing the juice.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Only 4 weeks ya pussy.. My mate was on 100mg for a year or so, we all thought he was gonna die lol, he's still kicking about smashing the juice.


 How rude :lol:

4 weeks on 4 off etc. Did he have decent results in the first few month lol?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

He is on anadrol lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> How rude :lol:
> 
> 4 weeks on 4 off etc. Did he have decent results in the first few month lol?


 He was a big guy but it just blended in to a long oxy blast , think he was scared to come off them in the end , I swear he was on them for easily a year +.

He has a super fast metabolism, he loses weight if he misses a meal, I have never seen anyone eat as much as him and stay pretty lean year round.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow and I thought my 3month use of Winstrol this summer was bad lol


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> He was a big guy but it just blended in to a long oxy blast , think he was scared to come off them in the end , I swear he was on them for easily a year +.
> 
> He has a super fast metabolism, he loses weight if he misses a meal, I have never seen anyone eat as much as him and stay pretty lean year round.


 There was a bloke on that bostin loyd interview who to 4 to 6 oxy a day for four years lol


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> There was a bloke on that bostin loyd interview who to 4 to 6 oxy a day for four years lol


 i think theres a chance this guy may have been made of wood and had a 3 foot long nose, its the only explination for how his liver and kidneys dealt with the above


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Oli1988 said:


> Wow and I thought my 3month use of Winstrol this summer was bad lol


Funnily enough you could have done more damage in those 3 months with winstrol then him 

Best S


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mergal said:


> i think theres a chance this guy may have been made of wood and had a 3 foot long nose, its the only explination for how his liver and kidneys dealt with the above


 No..because it's not the first time he's been known to say it..and he was in pretty good shape...why would he lie?


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> Funnily enough you could have done more damage in those 3 months with winstrol then him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you think? I thought oxy's were meant to be one of the most toxic oral's and then to use it for a year straight? Although yeah I started feeling it towards the end (lethargy etc) doubt il use Winstrol again to be honest or any other oral's unless I get some chucked in free with an order lol


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> No..because it's not the first time he's been known to say it..and he was in pretty good shape...why would he lie?


 do you honestly think a person would be alive after 4 years of contineus oral use?

probably lies for the same reason everyone else does, attention

and doesnt every single pro lie about gear use?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Oli1988 said:


> Do you think? I thought oxy's were meant to be one of the most toxic oral's and then to use it for a year straight? Although yeah I started feeling it towards the end (lethargy etc) doubt il use Winstrol again to be honest or any other oral's unless I get some chucked in free with an order lol


There was a study about group of 60 yo with oxy for couple of months (@GMO might have it)

What you were running with it?

Could be brutal on your tendons 

Best S


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> There was a study about group of 60 yo with oxy for couple of months (@GMO might have it)
> 
> What you were running with it?
> 
> ...


 Yeah I read about the tendon and join issues that can be the case with winstrol. I didn't get any of those side effects though taking 50mg a day of noble when they used to do capsules with 500mg of test ew. My main concern with orals is the stress on the heart more than anything


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> There was a study about group of 60 yo with oxy for couple of months (@GMO might have it)
> 
> What you were running with it?
> 
> ...


 Oxys and oral in general potential fir harm is massively exaggerated


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Oxys and oral in general potential fir harm is massively exaggerated


 can you back this statement up? iv been interested in orals for a long time but iv allways swayed away due to health implications, ther just seems to be so fewer or atleast less chance of doing bad damage with 'sensibly run' injectables


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Mergal said:


> can you back this statement up? iv been interested in orals for a long time but iv allways swayed away due to health implications, ther just seems to be so fewer or atleast less chance of doing bad damage with 'sensibly run' injectables


 Yeah..u just have to read the studies..but lifes to short to go trawling thru countless pages of info looking for studies to justify a comment to a random


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Yeah..u just have to read the studies..but lifes to short to go trawling thru countless pages of info looking for studies to justify a comment to a random


 fairplay


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

there are some good studies out there including anavar and oxy..just pain in the ass looking for them when u likely stumbled across them before


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> there are some good studies out there including anavar and oxy..just pain in the ass looking for them when u likely stumbled across them before


 thanks il have a look a see what i can find


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> There was a study about group of 60 yo with oxy for couple of months (@GMO might have it)
> 
> What you were running with it?
> 
> ...


 id do, 50-100mg ed 12 weeks on 65 year olds, its a small group of test subjects but gets the point across well that they are not the devil drug its made out to be, and infact a very effective med that can used well for all kind of purposes . http://www.ergo-log.com/oxymetholone-breaks-down-fat-and-builds-up-muscle.html


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

GMO said:


> id do, 50-100mg ed 12 weeks on 65 year olds, its a small group of test subjects but gets the point across well that they are not the devil drug its made out to be, and infact a very effective med that can used well for all kind of purposes . http://www.ergo-log.com/oxymetholone-breaks-down-fat-and-builds-up-muscle.html


 That study says they did no weight training and then goes on to say there strength increased by several tens of percent among the oxymetholone takers lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> That study says they did no weight training and then goes on to say there strength increased by several tens of percent among the oxymetholone takers lol


 I just read this and noticed that aswell...twats! All looked so good aswell!

Some wee old man downing a bottle of wine :lol:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> I just read this and noticed that aswell...twats! All looked so good aswell!
> 
> Some wee old man downing a bottle of wine :lol:


 lol I bet they had a good laugh doing they study.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> That study says they did no weight training and then goes on to say there strength increased by several tens of percent among the oxymetholone takers lol


 i suspect they measured strength before and after treatment to see what the drug dose on its own mate.


----------



## Bramble (Aug 10, 2015)

Cooper Pharma Test E results..BATCH LE 1322

View attachment IMG_7351.JPG


----------



## Bramble (Aug 10, 2015)

6 drops added to vial B from a 23g pin


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bramble said:


> Cooper Pharma Test E results..BATCH LE 1322
> 
> View attachment 120657


 Can you add the florescence picture as well please and note 6 drops above it, cheers


----------



## Bramble (Aug 10, 2015)

View attachment IMG_7368.JPG


----------



## Bramble (Aug 10, 2015)

The flouro blue pics were all with 6 drops from a 23g pin


----------



## Bramble (Aug 10, 2015)

CIDOTESTONE Batch-20150030

I know these have been tested previously, but my brother is using these soon and he was jealous of my cooper pharma results!!

Both vials turned orange in colour after 1 drop, Vial B had a little fluorescence under uv light after 1 drop, I then added 5 more from a 23g pin and the flouro increased.

View attachment IMG_7370.JPG


View attachment IMG_7376.JPG


View attachment IMG_7379.JPG


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Bramble said:


> CIDOTESTONE Batch-20150030
> 
> I know these have been tested previously, but my brother is using these soon and he was jealous of my cooper pharma results!!
> 
> ...


 Iv also got a few hundred of this batch. Great gear, nice one!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Iv also got a few hundred of this batch. Great gear, nice one!


 Wish I had a few hundred of them!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

sen said:


> Wish I had a few hundred of them!


 Go on holiday mate! Have a good time and bring back a year supply lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bramble said:


> CIDOTESTONE Batch-20150030
> 
> I know these have been tested previously, but my brother is using these soon and he was jealous of my cooper pharma results!!
> 
> ...


 my light seems different.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

actually it is very intense fluorescence, it must contain fair amount of hormone to glow like this.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> my light seems different.


 it might something to do with the camera, surround light etc but it is the right intense glow

there might be some difference between the UV lights


----------



## Bramble (Aug 10, 2015)

I definatley found it hard to capture the exact colour and glow with a camera, although the pics are pretty like for like, they don't show the green milky tint they had to them.

My UV Torch wasn't the one that came with the labmax kit, although it is a good quality 365n one.

Either way I'm confident as can be that these are indeed test e and probably decently dosed. the next test will be my bloods once I start cycle.

cheers

B.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

white said:


> it might something to do with the camera, surround light etc but it is the right intense glow
> 
> there might be some difference between the UV lights


 what light do you have, did it come with the kit?


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> what light do you have, did it come with the kit?


 yes, I bought the whole case with the UV light


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

white said:


> yes, I bought the whole case with the UV light


 We have the same light then, just wondering.


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

I did a test on genesis tren acetate, not too sure what I make of the final results but what I am sure of is that there is hormone present. I dropped one drop of oil in each vial and it immediately started to change colour from yellow to orange and darker as time went by. when used the UV light both vials reacted and showed greenish in colour, more like olive green..

Not the colour I expected so I put another three drops in each vial and UV tested it again and immediately got a very fluorescence green in both vials but after a few minutes the colour changed back to the olive green that showed up at fist. my take is that there is defo tren in there but either is under dosed or contaminated with another drug maybe.


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

I've just got a labmax kit myself . Currently on androgen pharmaceuticals test p and sphinx Npp but il have it checked and put pics on here.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

xPaPix said:


> I did a test on genesis tren acetate, not too sure what I make of the final results but what I am sure of is that there is hormone present. I dropped one drop of oil in each vial and it immediately started to change colour from yellow to orange and darker as time went by. when used the UV light both vials reacted and showed greenish in colour, more like olive green..
> 
> Not the colour I expected so I put another three drops in each vial and UV tested it again and immediately got a very fluorescence green in both vials but after a few minutes the colour changed back to the olive green that showed up at fist. my take is that there is defo tren in there but either is under dosed or contaminated with another drug maybe.


 let me ask do you have real 365 nm UV light, I am guessing you got some cheap s**t from ebay ?

I see green fluorescence so it is tren


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

white said:


> let me ask do you have real 365 nm UV light, I am guessing you got some cheap s**t from ebay ?
> 
> I see green fluorescence so it is tren


 Hi mate well I did buy it off eBay but it did say on the listing it was 365nm and it has a cree led which is top quality led, if it wasn't 365nm I'm guessing no reaction would had shown up? But definitely a good reaction after 3 extra drops in the test kit as you can see in the pics but what baffled me was it disappeared few mins after and turned olive green under the uv light.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

xPaPix said:


> Hi mate well I did buy it off eBay but it did say on the listing it was 365nm and it has a cree led which is top quality led, if it wasn't 365nm I'm guessing no reaction would had shown up? But definitely a good reaction after 3 extra drops in the test kit as you can see in the pics but what baffled me was it disappeared few mins after and turned olive green under the uv light.


 I am sure yours is 395 nm, it will still show something, good 365 nm is rather expensive.


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

white said:


> I am sure yours is 395 nm, it will still show something, good 365 nm is rather expensive.


 How expensive? I paid 10£ for mine.. But yeah still showed neon green so defo Tren in there.. Good to see there's something in the Genesis kits as everyone on here and lost other forums say it's total trash and just pure oil, which is not true well at least in my case anyways


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

xPaPix said:


> How expensive? I paid 10£ for mine.. But yeah still showed neon green so defo Tren in there.. Good to see there's something in the Genesis kits as everyone on here and lost other forums say it's total trash and just pure oil, which is not true well at least in my case anyways


 at least twice the money for good 365 nm.

do you have passport, try on it if it does not show full rainbow of new colors, green red, blue, yellow but only some extra blue then it is 395 or maybe even 405 which is not UV light


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

white said:


> I had Anapolon from Ibrahim Turkey a few months ago, it was pass on labmax and I felt the affects


 I dont get nothing from Anapolons or oxys in general. ;-(


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

white said:


> at least twice the money for good 365 nm.
> 
> do you have passport, try on it if it does not show full rainbow of new colors, green red, blue, yellow but only some extra blue then it is 395 or maybe even 405 which is not UV light


 Just tried it and it shows a new design on the photo page but no rainbow colour like you mentioned so guessing it's a crappy light lol..


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

Don't know if allowed to ask this so apologies if against rules but where in the UK can I get a full labmax test kit?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Don't know if allowed to ask this so apologies if against rules but where in the UK can I get a full labmax test kit?


 eBay


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Recently purchased the steroid testing kit from labmax as i wanted to test the primobolan i am using is primobolan, anyway i tested alpha pharma primobolan and baltic pharma primobolan for comparison as i have been using both labs lately
> 
> For anyone interested both passed as primobolan with the alpha looking slightly lighter in test vial b than baltic more similar to the schering primobolan sample used on the labmax site, both looked exactly the same under UV light, both definitely pass as primobolan in the tests, theres still the 24hr test to come but again i expect them to pass.
> 
> ...


 Not SIS labs then! I think I'll stop using the SIS I bought till I've tested it myself with a Labmax kit...

All three labs Baltic, Alpha and MTS come back the same colour except SIS which is bright yellow?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Not SIS labs then! I think I'll stop using the SIS I bought till I've tested it myself with a Labmax kit...
> 
> All three labs Baltic, Alpha and MTS come back the same colour except SIS which is bright yellow?


 test it and post it up, thats the best option, only way your going to get a true idea of what you actually have Imo.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> test it and post it up, thats the best option, only way your going to get a true idea of what you actually have Imo.


 Don't worry tests kit ordered today!!


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Anymore lab max done on SIS gear?


----------



## madhatter89 (Nov 4, 2016)

Anyone who wants to say something about this test? Im really not sure about this result. 
My Beyer Rimobolan(Primobolan) should be real. But it is really light yellow, compare to the results from the BioSira Primotex.

Please give you opinion 

Regards. - Denmark

View attachment IMG_9674.JPG


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

madhatter89 said:


> Anyone who wants to say something about this test? Im really not sure about this result.
> My Beyer Rimobolan(Primobolan) should be real. But it is really light yellow, compare to the results from the BioSira Primotex.
> 
> Please give you opinion
> ...


 Have you put a UV light under vial B for both yet?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

madhatter89 said:


> Anyone who wants to say something about this test? Im really not sure about this result.
> My Beyer Rimobolan(Primobolan) should be real. But it is really light yellow, compare to the results from the BioSira Primotex.
> 
> Please give you opinion [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=c96027e9a750d730383b575ea184ab14d7942bef3a56ebad89c87c2f8f6b663f[/IMG]
> ...


 Real Bayer primobolan.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/257324-genuine-primobolan-rimobolan/?do=embed


----------

